# Duchess M



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I noticed on a plaque on the Tilbury - Gravesend ferry *DUCHESS M*, operated by Lower Thames & Medway Passenger Boat Co Ltd, that she is fifty years old. Originally operated in Portsmouth Harbour between Portsmouth and Gosport as the *VESTA*, she was renamed *DUCHESS M* in 1979.
Built 1956
71 grt
length 23.8 m
124 passengers


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello Bob,

I remember her with a low wheelhouse but it was raised when the 360 vision rule was introduced.

Heres some info ive got on her and put together myself as the current history was not as detailed:

Ex: Vesta built 1956 ex Portsmouth-Gosport ferry

Previous owners:Thames Pleasure Craft (1974-1977)
Thames Launches (1977-78)
Arthur Green(1978-81)
D.C & W.Tours(1981-1983)
Capital cruises and Lower Thames and Medway co.


----------



## Jolyon (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a boat that was originally called Duchess and is rumoured to have been used as a trip boat on the upper Thames in the 1950's. She is 40 ft long with a 10ft beam and is mahogany on oak frames. I bought her as an abandoned restoration project from a boatyard in Gosport and is now restored to her former glory. We think that she may have been built about 100 years ago, I would very much like to find some of her history.


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you have any pictures?


----------

